# do you have to boil new drift wood?



## melly mel (Jan 1, 2004)

Is it a must to boil new drift wood before placing in a tank?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

no just soak it in a bucket or tub untill it sinks and so it wont cloud your water as much


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You don't have to boil it but it's a good idea. Not only does it pull out the coloring from the wood faster than just soaking it, it will also kill anything that happens to be living in it. Sometimes drift can be a place where dormant snail eggs reside and when the drift wood in water now have a bunch of snails and that truly sucks.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i never rinse or boil or use bleach. i just throw it in the tank.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

just soak for like a week in a bucket just to b sure all the red comes out and dusty sh*t


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's better to boil it first: it removes debris, parasites and unwanted organisms which otherwise would have gotten into the tank. Boiling will also remove a part of the tanins, which makes the water look like tea...

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

A quick rinse will do it. Expect your water to change to a yellow tint. But a little carbon to filter and a few water changes down the road will clear things up. Plus piranhas like the amazon waters that diftwood leaves.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea boil it or it will release tannin into the water and make ur water tea coloured.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

damn i wish my driftwood colored my water. i like that brown tint, looks natual.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I like the tea color as well, but tanins will also bring down the tank water's pH, which can be problematic, and stressful for the fish.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I always soak mine but again its personal preference and u need to think bout the fishes feelings before F*&cking iv pH n stuff!! Looks gd tho!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i dont have a big enough pot to boil my driftwood......so i boil water really quick and leave it in a huge tub and cover it with a blanket.......little bleach too then rinse and enter into tank :nod:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

YEHA TEA WATER LOOKS THE DOGS VERY NATURAL INDEED AND PEOPLE WITH HIGH PH MIGHT WANNA TRY THIS .


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

The proper way to correctly prepare drift wood.

pour boiling water over would that kills anything on teh wood.
Then soak it until teh water turns teh tea colour. drain water and repeat till no more tea bag water. then water log it.


----------

